
A Web Deployment Tool - wushuiyong
https://github.com/meolu/walle-web
======
wushuiyong
A web deployment tool, Easy for configuration, Fully functional, Smooth
interface, Out of the box. support git/svn Version control system, no matter
what language you are, php/java/ruby/python, just as jenkins. you can deploy
the code or output to multiple servers easily by walle.

Now, there are more then ten companies hosted walle for deployment

